# My 2 yr old's Yip Yip costume I made



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

aww, someones camera shy, hehe. I was like yipyip costume? The pics told me everything, those annoying yip guys from the muppets, lol. love the costume, you did a great job!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice job and he is to cute. I love the yip yip's they were one of my favorite muppets.


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to bad he only went to two houses trick or treating then fell alseep until it was over at 7 pm.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Agreed - great costume! Good job.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Yip yip....yipyipyipyip,,,,nooooo,yipyipyip. Love it!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How cute is *THAT*???


----------

